# Removal of Dunlite generator from honda motor



## leanne (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi,
Please help me! I have removed the outer casing of generator, revealing shaft with armature and fan assembly. How do I remove this part? I'm pulling my hair out trying to figure it out!
Leanne


----------



## ptmike (Sep 18, 2009)

post picture of assembly.


----------



## ptmike (Sep 18, 2009)

post picture of assembly, i repair generac units.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

Most rotors on gensets are removed with some form of puller, they normally thread into the bolt hole that holds the rotor on the crankshaft.When threaded into the rotor it has a blunt point that pushes the rotor off of the tapered shaft of the engine.


----------

